# Anyone ever seen a weasel in South Georgia???



## deerhunter79 (Sep 7, 2013)

Iv always wanted to trap them, but idk if they live here in South or middle Georgia


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2013)

Over the course of my life, I`ve seen a couple down here. They are here, just real elusive and hard to see.


----------



## deerhunter79 (Sep 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Over the course of my life, I`ve seen a couple down here. They are here, just real elusive and hard to see.



Do ya think I might have luck trapping them in weasel boxes this winter?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2013)

deerhunter79 said:


> Do ya think I might have luck trapping them in weasel boxes this winter?





I really don`t know. That`s one critter I know very little about.


----------



## deerhunter79 (Sep 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I really don`t know. That`s one critter I know very little about.



Oh, we'll thanks for the info! Every little counts!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 7, 2013)

If you catch one,  I would very much like to see some pics.  As would others I imagine


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 7, 2013)

Yep, had one in my food plot last year. 

Here's the thread with the pic. 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=677530&highlight=


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen one or two in Dooly and Wilcox counties.  I agree with Nicodemus, they are hard to see.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 8, 2013)

I have seen 2 in Laurens County in the last 20 years.


----------



## SASS249 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are around, but pretty hard to see and even harder to trap enough of them to matter.  I used to do research on small mammals, during one four year period I had 200 traps out, 10 nights a month and caught exactly one weasel.  Of course these were live traps not really designed or baited for weasel, but you get the picture.

They have a pretty distinctive odor, similar to skunk, and a lot of times when in the woods you can pick up their scent.  They are tricky little devils and maybe one of the best predators in ther class around.

I know some trappers who have had success, but the population in any area is pretty low, so you have to cover a lot of territory.


----------



## rvick (Sep 9, 2013)

found a dead one in my driveway several years ago. no apparent injuries. think he is called a brown weasel. boiled & waxed the skull & mounted it with mouth open, looks like a miniature sabre toothed cat.


----------



## 021 (Sep 9, 2013)

I hear Jimmy Carter hangs out down that way.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 9, 2013)

Been trail caming since 1999 and run alot of critter cams in the off season. I have 1 weasel pic and its head is out of the shot. Never seen 1 alive. I'll post the pic if I can find it.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=744688&highlight=weasel


----------



## Resica (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's a white one with no snow.


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 27, 2013)

Trapped one in a blind trail set in Worth County in1982. Only one I've ever seen.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 20, 2018)

Bringing up an old thread-

I just saw my second one in SEGA. The last one last one was in the early 80's.


----------



## Trapnfish (Oct 20, 2018)

I trapped one in a crawfish trap a few years ago In waleska. I tanned the hide and it’s on my wall.


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 21, 2018)

The state capital is full of them!

I have seen one in the woods though.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 21, 2018)

The only one I've ever seen was dead in the road between Sparta and Warrenton. That was in "95.


----------



## JackSprat (Oct 21, 2018)

Saw pne in  Long County about 1980l   He stayed in the same place for several  weeks.


----------



## mdgmc84 (Oct 26, 2018)

I saw one, probably 10 years or so ago at Paradise PFA. It was just by the edge of one of the small ponds. It was there for a split second then gone, it ran down a hole on the edge of the bank. I had no clue what I had seen until I talked to a wildlife biologist who told me it was a weasel and they were actually studying that one.


----------



## Dialer (Oct 27, 2018)

Just one that I work with!


----------



## Bigtimber (Oct 30, 2018)

All my life in the woods.....I saw 3......all at the same time in Fort Stewart. Little family of them I guess. Never before and never again seen any.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 30, 2018)

I almost ran over one driving out a backroad going into work before daylight one morning last week. First one I've seen in probably ten years. Not south Georgia, though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2018)

My wife and I saw one run across a woods road a couple of hundred yards from the house about a month ago.


----------

